# Pentatonic Patterns - 4's and 5's



## Brewhouse (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey guys. Looking for input here. I've been woodshedding our favourite pentatonic patterns that when played fast enough make the average to intermediate player sound like a pro. I'm talking about the alternate picking pattern of 4's, and then of 5's. Some of you will know that the last downstroke is the first downstroke on the next string where the pattern repeats and so forth, ala Eric Johnson or Joe Bonamassa. See Troy Grady's YouTube channel for a great explanation of what I am not explaining very well.. 

My inquiry is this - I can seem to build the proper technique where it's fluid and sounds good, but only to a certain bpm. I'm stuck. Months and months of woodshedding and I seem to have hit a wall. The vids don't explain very well what to do when you hit the proverbial edge of your ability so to speak. I'm trying to get those rolling pentatonic licks going because I love the sound of that style, that's the goal. I am sure there are others that have hit that wall and pushed past it, what is the piece I'm missing. Appreciate any input, and am open to ideas. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I can't help. I can't get any speed like that, and default to my hybrid-picking chicken instincts.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Maybe try spider exercises.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

You're probably quite comfortable descending with a downstroke. Are you also comfortable descending starting with an upstroke? Working on that might help you, especially with being able to change directions on the fly.

To be honest, I usually begin descending pentatonics with an upstroke, so those kinds of sequences are pretty much alternate picking with some string skipping for me. (But I don't usually use those types of sequences.) I also find it integrates better with arpeggios, economy picking and 3 note per string scale patterns.

Also, don't forget your left hand. Practice playing your patterns using legato as well. The speed comes quickly, but playing legato slowly builds strength and smoothness. I used to neglect legato work because I thought it was "cheating". Boy, was I dumb. Picking everything didn't make me a hero, but it did make me sound like a typewriter.

I keep reposting this video, but Guthrie's approach to alternate picking worked well for me. I use that type of pick grip and arm positioning and I noticed a difference once I got comfortable with it.






Also, you might find this Josh Meader video helpful if you're into picking twice per string.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I find as speed increases you'll really want to pay attention to how you're holding your pick. I had a similar problem and couldn't "unlock" the speed I was after. Experimenting a bit with hand, wrist positioning and attack angle helped a lot, but as mentioned above, because this is an odd number sequenced lick you're always going to have a pattern inversion when you play your 6th note (you'll be on an upstroke).

The youtuber Bernth has some good exercises for mastering these changes and maintaining speed - they might be worth checking out. Also, you might want to try speed "burst" playing where you disregard tempo and try to play as physically fast as possible. This might help train your hands for what you'll eventually need them doing, even if you can only sustain that pace briefly.

Good luck and happy shredding!


----------

